# Where To Buy Hunting Ammo In The Uk?



## James Smith (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi All!

I don't know where to buy 1/2 steel and .44cal lead ammo from in the UK... Where do you guys get yours from? Do you make them or what?

HELP PLEASE!

Thanks,

Reuben


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

your better of making .44 lead on your own for hunting


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I get my moulds from here http://www.henrykrank.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=164_181_183_466&zenid=uj54g459s08hubq523kp1e6163 Quallity moulds at a good price. Then you need to make friends with a roofer







If you can stretch to it, I'd get the Lee melting pot too.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I do not see the need for money in search for ammo. The pebbles in Uk are roundish and a decent size is suitable for hunting as well.


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Try Bells of Hythe
http://www.bellsofhythe.com/department.asp?id=13

or use M8 hexagonal steel nuts - get a pack of 1000 from Screwfix


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

You can get a good mold from fishingmad.co.uk for £14 delivered but the 12mm is always out of stock. I bought the 14mm but it's a pig to get good casts straight away with balls that size. It takes a bit of practise and if your using a camping stove it can be a struggle to get the lead hot enough. I've resorted to using the kitchen hob when my wife's not in, coupled with a blowtorch firing down on top. I can knock 'em out fast and easy now, just can't get caught!
My brother in law, a gypsy who has been hunting all of his life recommends 14mm lead, as a missed head shot to the body will stop anything rabbit sized. He has a freezer full of pheasants and has never even heard of theraband.
My grandad used steel nuts as ammo to great effect, he reckoned the hole created a whistle which would make the rabbit look straight at the incoming projectile and boom! Face shot! I would happily sell you some lead ammo but postage for heavy lead would do serious wallet damage.
Gun/shooting shops may well have lead ammo for sale, the one near me sells it.


----------



## wiking (Feb 12, 2012)

Im not in the UK but I had the same problem and not wanting to mess around with molding back then.
I searched for muzzleloading balls, they were relatively cheap but after a few buys I was on the pghone with the guy discussing calibers and when he found out I was using the balls for my slingshot he had quite a few bargains for me (bags been dropped and not guaranteed roundness and odd calibers and so on).
Well, then I got a pair of those rubber plates kids use for making tin-soldiers and whatnot that you could cut out yourself. Then I used a round "drill bit" that I found in the hardware store (youll know its the right one when you see i) and now I had a melting kit for about £7.
Now I buy roundballs again though







Lazy


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i konw that a lot of people use "royal steel ball" but i buy mine of ebay.


----------

